# Knit Rag Rug



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Sign me up. Both half and full circles.
http://store.cocoknits.com/products/rag-doily-rug.html


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Love it - sign me up, too!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

NanGreen said:


> Sign me up. Both half and full circles.
> http://store.cocoknits.com/products/rag-doily-rug.html


I you love this, check out Jared Flood's Hemlock Ring Blanket on Ravelry.


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful, too!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes it is gorgeous. Are you going to put that on the floor?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tricia488 said:


> Love it - sign me up, too!


 :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

I have balls of rag yarn but did not know how to join the ends. Thanks for this as the tutorial showed me what to do. Great pattern as well.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

it is lovely! ty


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

A friend of mine shared that website with me a week or so ago; I can't wait to get started!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I am going to try this, for sure.


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

I love this. I wonder if it would work with my alpaca rug yarn on larger needles? I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY thanks for this.. I put it in my Ravelry library... it might just be what I need for my bathroom..


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I had this bag of Phentex yarn to make slippers. I don't like to make slippers or socks. So I will make this rug now 
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

CollettePlaquet said:


> I have balls of rag yarn but did not know how to join the ends. Thanks for this as the tutorial showed me what to do. Great pattern as well.


What tutorial? I couldn't find one.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have made this several times. I wasn't willing to make the yarn, so I just used wool in my stash. I have made it round and half round. I have one in my bathroom made out of cotton and it wears like iron.

Too lazy to "make" the yarn suggested....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71553-1.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> ...Too lazy to "make" the yarn suggested....
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71553-1.html


I just might follow your lead on that. I have some yarn that would be perfect for it - doubled or maybe tripled to get the bulk. I think it would work well in front of the kitchen sink.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow I love the tutorial on how to join the fabric. I always used to just cut on a slant and go back and forth but eventually I would have to join and hope the pieces stayed together. This way you can join forever  and it doesn't pull apart. Now why didn't I think of that!


NanGreen said:


> Sign me up. Both half and full circles.
> http://store.cocoknits.com/products/rag-doily-rug.html


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

pretty


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have made this several times. I wasn't willing to make the yarn, so I just used wool in my stash. I have made it round and half round. I have one in my bathroom made out of cotton and it wears like iron.
> 
> Too lazy to "make" the yarn suggested....
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71553-1.html


Thanks I was wondering about that.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> CollettePlaquet said:
> 
> 
> > I have balls of rag yarn but did not know how to join the ends. Thanks for this as the tutorial showed me what to do. Great pattern as well.
> ...


Collette: In the pattern is a link to the tutorial on how to use the sheets. Hope this helps.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I made this in white with blue trim, it came out very nice
(for me)


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

too pretty to use for a rug.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

too pretty to use for a rug.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> CollettePlaquet said:
> 
> 
> > I have balls of rag yarn but did not know how to join the ends. Thanks for this as the tutorial showed me what to do. Great pattern as well.
> ...


Tutorial is here:
http://cocoknits.com/resources/tutorials/rag-knitting/


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

I think I will give this a try


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nitting_More said:
> 
> 
> > CollettePlaquet said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------

